# using gentian violet



## Alanatt (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi
Has anyone ever used gentian violet in their soaps? And if so then I want to know if the soap stains or if the staining ability disappears after the soap making process please


----------



## earlene (Nov 26, 2017)

I have not, however as a nurse I have to ask why you want to use this medication in soap?

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4396813/


----------



## Susie (Nov 26, 2017)

It is a stain. They probably want to make purple soap.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 26, 2017)

I've not used it but I've heard of it being done. You can find info on Google. 

Seems you need very little, 10 drops or so for a 1 lb batch.

Might turn a bit blue or even stain skin, I would probably start with way less just to be on the safe side.

Always wanted to try it but purple isn't a color I use often. Should just do it since I have the gentian violet sitting around.


----------



## earlene (Nov 26, 2017)

Okay, there are some who have used it here at SMF, but I doubt they would respond as these posts are quite old.  However, I still wonder why use an antifungal/antibacterial medicinal in soap?  Is it just because you want to color soap, because if so, it seems a waste unless you have no desire to use it for its intended purpose.  If you want medicinal effect, I cannot give an experiential response as to if it would still be efficacious.

As to if it would continue to stain skin as it does when used to 'paint' the wound, I cannot say, having not tried it in soap.  I wish the person who posted the soap in the first link below had addressed that issue.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/soaps/blueberry-crumble-28.html

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=37975


----------



## Alanatt (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks guys. I wanted to use it both for the colour and it medicinal value, instead of using the rash cream. It was just a thought but good news or bad news is it gives the soap the most awesome bright purple i've ever seen and it does not retain any on the staining properties, but it is too soon to tell whether it has retained any of the medicinal properties.


----------



## Alanatt (Nov 27, 2017)

I forgot to add that when I added it to the soap at trace it turned bright orange at first but by the next day for un-molding it was purple


----------



## scard (Nov 27, 2017)

Can you post a picture? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Alanatt (Nov 27, 2017)

i'll try, been having trouble posting pics, it says my file is too big and i don't know how to fix it.


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi Alanatt,

This link gives a few different options for computer based resizing of pictures (it has options for Mac and Windows OS). Not sure what you would use if you are on a phone. Maybe an online resizer?

https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/how-to-resize-an-image/



Alanatt said:


> i'll try, been having trouble posting pics, it says my file is too big and i don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Alanatt (Nov 30, 2017)

these are the pics.


----------



## scard (Nov 30, 2017)

Wow that's a beautiful color. :shock: Thank you for posting the pictures. Please update on the medicinal results.


----------



## Alanatt (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
Well i couldn't wait and decided to use the soap (yes bad me, lol) but the good and bad news is, it retains the colour but none of the medicinal properties that i can tell, probably as it loses all of its staining capabilities, so if you want purple soap, its good for colour. Have fun soaping


----------

